# Looking for someone to mow near Springfield MO



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I have about 1/2 acre divided into 2 lots that needs to be mowed and raked or bagged. I had someone that was supposed to be doing it but just had someone contact me that it looks like it hasn't been mowed in a year.
One of the lots is mostly concrete slab so a lot less mowing on that one. It normally looks like lawn so not rough. Picture below is how it looked last time I mowed it 
Also need an electrician to evaluate damage from vandals and install RV plugs.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

Try going on Craigslist and look under “services offered “. Find someone advertising lawn maintenance. A lot better chance of finding someone legit vs. a “help wanted” ad.
When I was looking for my Duramax, all the trucks in my price range were 7-8 years old. Around here they start rusting out at 10! So I figured I’d buy from Az or Texas, but the logistics made it tough. I figured why not hire a local to that area mechanic to scout them out.
I checked the CL ads for services offered in the Phoenix area. I spoke to a mechanic who had placed an ad and arranged a deal, he would check out any truck within 25 miles of him for $50 per vehicle. It worked out great. BTW- I love my truck.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

Do you need it mowed all season or just once?

How much electrical work do you need?

How close to Springfield are you?


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Tom Horn said:


> Do you need it mowed all season or just once?
> 
> How much electrical work do you need?
> 
> How close to Springfield are you?


I just want to know how close she is so we can plan a meet up.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

We plan on driving to Springfield, MO to pick up an RV we ordered from a dealership called "Reliable RV." We might need a place nearby to shakedown the new RV that is close to the dealership before we drive it back home to Minnesota.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

Cabin Fever said:


> We plan on driving to Springfield, MO to pick up an RV we ordered from a dealership called "Reliable RV." We might need a place nearby to shakedown the new RV that is close to the dealership before we drive it back home to Minnesota.


Interesting...

Reliable RV is west of 65 at Chestnut.

They must maintain millions of dollars' worth of inventory as you pass right by their lot while traversing 65.

Are you planning on spending some time in Springfield?

Bass Pro Shops flagship store is at Sunshine and Cambell Avenue with the Wonders of Wildlife right next door.

Fantastic Caverns is just north of Springfield on 13 HWY.

I like Lambert's Cafe in Ozark, MO. About 12 miles south on 65 and J at the J/CC exit. Their schtick is to throw hot rolls to you like baseballs (margarine is on the table, but if you ask, they will bring you genuwine butter pats). The food is good, comfort food. The atmosphere is kitschy. The fried okra (get them to put it on a paper towel while you wait for your meal), fried potatoes &onions, macaroni and tomatoes and black-eyed peas are all brought around as gratis add-ons to your meal. If you eat your steak or whatever and are still hungry, they will bring you another, no doggy bags. It's always busy, so expect to wait awhile to get in.

Branson is around 40ish miles south on 65.

Silver Dollar City is just west of Branson.

There are the Tri Lakes just south of Branson.

The Showboat Branson Belle runs on Table Rock lake.

Dogwood Canyon is near Lampe, MO 

Here's some ideas for RV parks in the area if you plan to stay for a bit.

I believe that the Walmart Supercenters still allow overnight parking as long as you stay to the perimeter of the parking lots.

There is lots to see and do around Springfield.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Thought she moved to Mexico


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Tom Horn said:


> Interesting...
> 
> Reliable RV is west of 65 at Chestnut.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tips. I am sure we will check some of them out. We plan on taking our maiden voyage in the new RV in the Springfield area as that is where the dealer is located. If we find any issues with the RV, we will be close to the dealer to get them fixed right away. I am sure we will check some of your suggestions out. Thanks.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Cabin Fever said:


> Thanks for the tips. I am sure we will check some of them out. We plan on taking our maiden voyage in the new RV in the Springfield area as that is where the dealer is located. If we find any issues with the RV, we will be close to the dealer to get them fixed right away. I am sure we will check some of your suggestions out. Thanks.


For sure, if you can, check out Bass Pro and their Wonders of Wildlife. Hemingway's restaurant is there, too. Great buffet!

Meh for Lambert's. It's fun the first time, but after the novelty of being served globs of food scooped out of stock pots and dumped on your table, and having to field the rolls they lob at you wears out, it ain't no great shakes. BUT if you're in Springfield, there is a wonderful hole-in-the-wall Greek restaurant/dive in the old downtown area: Home | Greek Belly Restaurant The only thing on their menu for which I do not care is the baklava. His yia-yia makes it, and it's just not great.

I'm not dissing Ozark entirely. They have a couple good flea markets, and there is a good brewery and cheesemaking supply joint around the corner from Lambert's: Home - The Home Brewery

These are, of course, only my very opinionated opinions. YMMV 

God bless you with safe travels and a good experience with the purchase of your new RV!


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Pony said:


> I just want to know how close she is so we can plan a meet up.


This is a property I own. I don't live there. If I lived there I would have mowed and done the wiring lol
I will be up there at some point this summer.



Cabin Fever said:


> We plan on driving to Springfield, MO to pick up an RV we ordered from a dealership called "Reliable RV." We might need a place nearby to shakedown the new RV that is close to the dealership before we drive it back home to Minnesota.


I have a nightmare of a renter already there.



Forcast said:


> Thought she moved to Mexico


I want to soooooo bad!!! Unfortunately I won't be able to due to medical care. I'll be moving to NE Texas as soon as I get through with this round of IV antibiotics in central Texas.


----------

